# Abmahnung wegen Filesharing - Sind Sie dabei?



## jetztaber (14. März 2008)

Wer sich häufig in Filesharing-Netzwerken herumtreibt um sich mit allerhand Dateien zu versorgen, muss befürchten, dass der Tag kommt, an dem er den Briefkasten aufmacht und Post von einer Abmahnkanzlei vorfindet.

Im Normalfall wird er dann erst mal eine entsprechend spezialisierte Anwaltskanzlei mit der Wahrnehmung seiner Interessen beauftragen. Eine dieser Kanzleien, die mittlerweile rund 850 solcher Fälle vertritt, hat jetzt eine Liste der derzeit gefährlichsten Downloads veröffentlicht. Ob Sie gefährdet sind, oder wovon Sie derzeit wohl besser die Finger lassen, erfahren Sie hier:

http://www.wb-law.de/news/it-teleko...en-auflistung-der-abgemahnten-werke/#more-376


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (15. März 2008)

Ghotic 3 ^^


----------



## CentaX (15. März 2008)

Wer lädt denn jetzt noch zB Call of Juarez runter oder *lol* Test Drive Unlimited?
TDU ist über ein Jahr alt xD
Assassins Creed, Crysis und CoD4 sollten die überprüfen...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. März 2008)

> - Herbert Grönemeyer - Lied 3 (1 Lied)
> 
> - Modern Talking - Youre my heart, youre my soul.mp3 (1 Lied)
> 
> - RTL 3D Software - Einsatz in 4 Wänden (Software)


 
Ich frag mich, was für Leute solche Sachen ziehen 

Das müsste nichtmal mehr bestraft werden, die Leute sind schon gestraft genug wenn sie die Sachen dann aufm PC haben. Die Zielgruppe dürften Hausfrauen um die 50 sein


----------



## meymic6 (15. März 2008)

hier gibts noch ne ausführlichere liste.
edit:

irgendwie übernimmt der den link falsch. ist wohl zu lang.

jetzt sollte es gehen 

http://www.verein-gegen-den-abmahnwahn.de/wiki/index.php5?title=Abmahnliste_%28Wer_mahnt_-_was_ab%29


----------



## CentaX (15. März 2008)

(Diese Seite enthält momentan noch keinen Text)

Ahja?^^


----------



## jetztaber (15. März 2008)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, zwischen dem Beginn der Ermittlungen und dem Schreiben im Briefkasten vergehen unter Umständen einige Monate. Insofern findet man in dieser Liste keine todesaktuellen Dateien. Es ist ja nicht so, dass heute heruntergeladen wird und am Montag ist der Brief im Briefkasten.

Allerdings finde ich den Querschnitt erstaunlich. Wer denkt denn schon, dass ihm wegen sowas ausgerechnet eine Abmahnung ins Haus flattert...


----------



## kona-biker (15. März 2008)

ich hab auch eine wegen gothic 3 bekommen....
aber diese form der abmahnungen soll ja jetzt angeblich verboten sein...
massenabfertigung?^^


----------



## d00mfreak (15. März 2008)

Hmmm.... 

Hab grad erst einen Artikel gelesen (ich glaub auf Heise.de), dass in den USA für die Beschaffung von IP-Adressen ne Privatermittlerlizenz benötigt wird.

Damit wäre es für die Content-Industrie erstmal vorbei damit, einfach nen Download anbieten, und gucken wer ladet. *vermut*

Edith hats gefunden: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Ermittler-der-US-Musikindustrie-unter-Beobachtung--/meldung/105022


----------



## Stormbringer (15. März 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Wer sich häufig in Filesharing-Netzwerken herumtreibt um sich mit allerhand Dateien zu versorgen, muss befürchten, dass der Tag kommt, an dem er den Briefkasten aufmacht und Post von einer Abmahnkanzlei vorfindet.
> 
> Im Normalfall wird er dann erst mal eine entsprechend spezialisierte Anwaltskanzlei mit der Wahrnehmung seiner Interessen beauftragen. Eine dieser Kanzleien, die mittlerweile rund 850 solcher Fälle vertritt, hat jetzt eine Liste der derzeit gefährlichsten Downloads veröffentlicht. Ob Sie gefährdet sind, oder wovon Sie derzeit wohl besser die Finger lassen, erfahren Sie hier:
> 
> http://www.wb-law.de/news/it-teleko...en-auflistung-der-abgemahnten-werke/#more-376




hihihi...  ...also wer sich sowas wie scooter runterlädt der gehört einfach bestraft.


----------



## jetztaber (15. März 2008)

Interessant wäre natürlich auch, die eine oder andere Zeile zu den Kosten zu schreiben. Und nachdem sich der eine oder andere hier geäußert hat, bin ich nicht abgeneigt, PMs die an mich gehen zusammenzufassen und hier noch die eine oder andere Zahl oder Bemerkung hinzuzufügen.

Logisch, IP-Adressen werden technisch bedingt aufgezeichnet, die Aliase und Mails selbst werden von mir aus meinem Mailordner gelöscht und ich bin sowieso sehr vergesslich. Ist letzten Endes eine Vertrauensfrage. Also, traut sich jemand?


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. März 2008)

Ich halte solche Abmahnung für pure Geldmacherei... Das Geld bekommen doch die Kanzleien, oder?


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hihihi...  ...also wer sich sowas wie scooter runterlädt der gehört einfach bestraft.


 
  

Wozu gibts die Videothek?  Zahl ich 2 fürs Game, geht schneller und mit Glück hat man noch einen Onlinekey


----------



## jetztaber (15. März 2008)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Ich halte solche Abmahnung für pure Geldmacherei... Das Geld bekommen doch die Kanzleien, oder?



Sicherlich. Zwar nicht alles, aber da sie den Streitwert festsetzen, nach dem das bemessen wird, würde ich deren Möglichkeiten fast als 'narrenfrei' bezeichnen.

Ein US-Richter hat den klagenden Musikverband mal aufgefordert, seine Kalkulationsgrundlage für seine Forderungen offenzulegen. Ob sie das letztendlich getan haben, weiß ich nicht, aber die Zickerei war auf jeden Fall riesengroß. Vielleicht fand das dann doch noch hinter dann allerdings verschlossenen Türen statt...


----------



## low- (15. März 2008)

Boah p2p ist sowieso was für nicht ganz so SChalue finde ich  . Wie wäre es mit RS oder anderen Filehostern? Oder gleich nen Privater FTP ;D


----------



## Invain (15. März 2008)

Stimmt schon, RS ist sicherer. Zumal T-online meine IP nur 2 Tage speichert soweit ich weiß. 
Seit Anfang diesen Jahres verzichte ich lieber auf dls anstatt mir nochmal ein ABC, Bittorrent oder sonst etwas zu installieren. Man kann sein Glück herausfordern, aber ich steh nicht so auf Anwaltsschreiben.


----------



## damaged soul (15. März 2008)

Auch ich dürfte sollte schon 250 löhnen, ich soll mir einen dieser 5 klassigen Hoppelfilme gezogen haben, allerdings war ich zur angeblichen Tatzeit noch mit 56k unterwegs, habe von Provider sogar schriftlich bekommen, das ich an besagtem Tag nichteinmal Online war, soviel also zur Zuverlässigkeit, dieser Überwachungsprogramme.

Jedenfalls hab ich das schreiben das Providers an diese netten Anwälte gesand, daraufhin kam nocheinmal ein Brief, mit der Bitte zu zahlen und dann noch einer, in dem Stand, das sie ihrem Mandanten empfehlen, Klage einzureichen. 

Auf die Verhandlung freue ich mich schon, nur Leider wird das nicht passieren, weil dann die Gafahr für die netten Herren besteht, zu verlieren und dann ist es aus und vorbei, mit der fetten Kohle durch Abmahnungen 

Seit ihr übrigens schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, das das die eigentliche Geschäftsidee ist?

Ich meine, seht euch mal die besonders die Titel der Pornos an, das kauft doch keine Sau, also stellt man die Filme absichtlich bei Torrent ein um dann die Kohle mit den Abmahnugen zu machen.


----------



## smaXer (15. März 2008)

2p2 oder torrent ist eh russich roulette zumindest bei aktuellen spielen bsw musik wie tokio hotel, aber wer hört das schon 

-> Rapidshare Premium Account 


Auserdem um jetzt nochmal zur Abmahnung zu kommen.... wenn ich eine CD / DvD im Laden klaue und erwischt werde kostet das mich  ~100 und wenn ich sie "illegal!" "runterlade" bsw "hochlade" mit sicherheit das 8-20 fache.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2008)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Ich halte solche Abmahnung für pure Geldmacherei... Das Geld bekommen doch die Kanzleien, oder?



Ja, das ist der Hintergedanken/Grund für die Abmahnung, ohne dem würd man nicht abmahnen...


----------



## BxBender (15. März 2008)

damaged soul schrieb:


> Auch ich dürfte sollte schon 250 löhnen, ich soll mir einen dieser 5 klassigen Hoppelfilme gezogen haben, allerdings war ich zur angeblichen Tatzeit noch mit 56k unterwegs, habe von Provider sogar schriftlich bekommen, das ich an besagtem Tag nichteinmal Online war, soviel also zur Zuverlässigkeit, dieser Überwachungsprogramme.
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ich das schreiben das Providers an diese netten Anwälte gesand, daraufhin kam nocheinmal ein Brief, mit der Bitte zu zahlen und dann noch einer, in dem Stand, das sie ihrem Mandanten empfehlen, Klage einzureichen.
> 
> ...



Ich sage nur so viel: IGNORIEREN UND NICHT ZAHLEN !!!!

Kann man alles bei Gulli durchlesen.

Als ich das letzte Mal da war, war alleine ein Thread dazu schon über 650 Seiten lang.
Wer wegen einer Datei des Datenklaus bezichtigt wird, der hat zu 99,99% nie und nimmer etwas zu befürchten.
Der Aufwand lohnt sich nämlich nicht.
Die schicken tausend und abertausend Serienbriefe an den Mann und freuen sich über die Millionen an Geldern, die die damit machen.
Die Abmahnungen kommen manchmal erst ein halbes Jahr später und die 2te Mahnung dann nochmal Monate später ins Haus.
Die haben nicht einmal so viel Zeit, die eigenen Briefe zu bearbeiten.
Und selbst soll man innerhalb einer Woche 250-350 Ocken blechen für - wie gesagt - einen Serienrief.
Im Übrigen können die mit der angeblich festgestellten Verbrechenstat eh nicht viel anfangen. Zu ungenau und vage sind die ermittelten Daten.
Die IPs werden auch noch ne halbe Stunde später von der Gegenseite angefragt, obwohl man schon lange nicht mehr Online ist und jemand anderer nun die IP bekommen hat.
Deshalb wundern sich auch heute noch Leute mit einem Analog-Modem über die angebliche Straftat eines Downloads eines 1,37 GB großen Pornostreifens oder eines Games mit der Größe eines DL-Layer-Rohlings.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle jedoch keinen dazu auffordern illegal P2P zu betreiben.
Wer kein Geld für aktuelle Spiele hat, der soll halt ein paar Monate warten, bis die billiger werden.
So mache ich das auch.
Schließlich brauchen vor allen Dingen kleine Softwareschmieden dringend Geld, denn sonst werden auch noch die letzten paar guten Gamedesigner geschluckt, die es noch gibt.


----------



## Buzzz (15. März 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hihihi...  ...also wer sich sowas wie scooter runterlädt der gehört einfach bestraft.




DITO 

Das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

betrifft der ganze abmahnspaß eigentlich nur die benutzer von tauschbörsen?

was is mit rapidshare und co. 

warum hab ich im ganzen internet nur abmahnungen wegen upload gefunden? wird reiner download überhaupt abgemahnt?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

das verteilen ist strafbar der rest iwie nich ganz so^^


----------



## Fighter3 (24. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> betrifft der ganze abmahnspaß eigentlich nur die benutzer von tauschbörsen?
> 
> was is mit rapidshare und co.
> 
> warum hab ich im ganzen internet nur abmahnungen wegen upload gefunden? wird reiner download überhaupt abgemahnt?



Auch das downloaden wird bestraft, du erhälst Post von einem Anwalt (oder jemanden der sich dafür ausgibt) und wirst aufgefordert zu zahlen. Meist sind es Summen um die 150-300€. Zahlst du lassen sie dich sofort in Frieden und du hast viel Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen, zahlst du nicht schicken sie dir im Normalfall noch 2-3 Briefe und lassen sich dann in Ruhe. Auf eine gerichtliche Verhandlung lassen sie es nicht ankommen, weil die Chancen etwas 50:50 stehen und sie so kein Geld verdienen würden. 

Rapidshare und co. sind zwar sicherer als Torrent und p2p, aber auch dort kann man abgemaht werden.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (24. September 2009)

soweit ich weiß kommt Rapidshare aus Österreich und wenn die Deutschen Informationen wollen müssen dafür zahlen(ich weiß es nicht genau ich habs nur gehört) und außerdem befinden sich da Dateien die legal sind und die ilegalen haben so komische Namen, dass man erstmal ales durchsuchen müsste und rauszukriegen obs erlaubt ist.glaub nicht dass sich jemand die Mphe macht

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Rapidshare haben ihren Sitz in der Schweiz.
Auf Nachfrage könnten sie die IP Adressen herausgeben, aber Rapidshare speichert die Datein nur ein paar Tage, bis ein Staatsanwalt nachfragen kann, sind die Daten wieder weg, also sparen sie es sich gleich.
Uploaden können eher belangt werden, aber Rapidshare sagt ja selbst, dass sie keinen Einfluss auf die Daten haben, die bei ihnen gespeichert werden, sofern man erkennt, dass es illegale Daten sind, werde die auch kommentarlos gelöscht, aber meinst sind die Daten verschlüsselt, sodass Rapidshare den Inhalt nicht überprüfen kann.


----------



## Nike334 (24. September 2009)

BxBender schrieb:


> Wer kein Geld für aktuelle Spiele hat, der soll halt ein paar Monate warten, bis die billiger werden.



Was glaubt ihr wie lange es dauert bis Modern Warfare 2 billiger wird?
Einerseits will ich es am Erscheinungstermin kaufen, allerdings ist der Preis von 60 € eine absolute Frechheit.

Meiner Meinung nach sind diese hohen Preise die Schuld an den vielen illegalen Downloads, also selbst Schuld -.-

mfg


----------



## taks (24. September 2009)

Weisst du denn wieviel die Herstellung des Spiels gekostet hat?


----------



## Nike334 (24. September 2009)

Innerhalb von etwa 2 Monaten nach der Veröffentlichung wurden laut Internet ca. 7 Millionen Einheiten von Call of Duty 4 für PC und Konsole verkauft.
7 Millionen mal 50 € pro Spiel (so viel hats ja damals noch gekostet, oder? Genau weiß ich es nicht) = 350 Millionen.... (pure Theorie... keine Gewährleistung )
Kostet so viel etwa die Entwicklung eines Spiels?  Die schwimmen doch im Geld, wozu brauchen die denn so viel?

mfg


----------



## Shooter (24. September 2009)

Nike334 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wie lange es dauert bis Modern Warfare 2 billiger wird?
> Einer seits will ich es am Erscheinungstermin kaufen, allerdings ist der Preis von 60 € eine absolute Frechheit.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind diese hohen Preise die Schuld an den vielen illegalen Downloads, also selbst Schuld -.-
> ...




Ich sach mal jetzt einfach so...
Es dauert garantiert über nen Halben Jahr bis es 29€ kostet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Nike334 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wie lange es dauert bis Modern Warfare 2 billiger wird?
> Einer seits will ich es am Erscheinungstermin kaufen, allerdings ist der Preis von 60 € eine absolute Frechheit.


 
Das wird dauern, bis es billiger wird.
Dass das Spiel jetzt 60 Euro kosten wird, wird andere Anbieter nachrücken lassen. An Sommer kosten alle Spiele plötzlich 60 Euro



Nike334 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind diese hohen Preise die Schuld an den vielen illegalen Downloads, also selbst Schuld -.-


 
Nicht nur das, auch die Tatsache, dass kein Spiel mehr bugfrei auf den Markt kommt.
Wieso soll ich für ein Spiel bezahlen, das nicht richtig läuft und das ich nicht mal umtauschen kann, weil ich es ja per Onlineaktivierung an mich gebunden habe.
Versuch mal ein Spiel von Value zu verkaufen, das über Steam aktiviert wird, das geht nicht.




Nike334 schrieb:


> Innerhalb von etwa 2 Monaten nach der Veröffentlichung wurden laut Internet ca. 7 Millionen Einheiten von Call of Duty 4 für PC und Konsole verkauft.
> 7 Millionen mal 50 € pro Spiel (so viel hats ja damals noch gekostet, oder? Genau weiß ich es nicht) = 350 Millionen.... (pure Theorie... keine Gewährleistung )
> Kostet so viel etwa die Entwicklung eines Spiels?


 
Das sind aber alles Bruttopreise, so kannst du das nicht rechnen, da verdienen die Händler dran, der Publisher, der Entwickler, die Steuern müssen abgedrückt werden, Lizenzen bezahlt.
Was alleine eine "Games for Windows" Lizenz kostet... 



Shooter schrieb:


> Ich sach mal jetzt einfach so...
> Es dauert garantiert über nen Halben Jahr bis es 29€ kostet.


 
Wie lange hat es mit Call of Duty 4 gedauert, bis es unter 40 Euro gesunken ist, über ein Jahr?
Heute, schlappe 2 Jahre nach Veröffentlichung kostet es immer noch knapp 30 Euro.
Das wird im dem neuen Call of Duty nicht anders laufen.
Deshalb erlauben die es sich auch den Preis zu erhöhen, sie können es sich leisten, denn sie wissen, dass das Spiel ein Verkaufsknaller wird, Raubkopierer hin oder her.


----------



## Klutten (24. September 2009)

DING DONG 

Der Thread ist 1,5 Jahre alt und muss nun wirklich nicht wieder ausgegraben werden. 

CLOSED


----------

